# Constant crashes of Sony Vegas Pro 13



## Snobbil (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello everybody!

I have been using Sony Vegas for quite a while now, but today I encountered a problem with it. 

I am tryinng to edit a pretty longn video (1h 5min) it is a .mp4 file and 60fps. 

When I load my file into Vegas, the timeline will be perfectly loaded, but whenever I click the preview button, Sonny Vegas gets "inactive":

https://gyazo.com/01b7442578015f2202364a0ff4e814de

The Frames also seem to need to "load":

https://gyazo.com/0921b6866d2207cfbee2a30827b93d52

The frames load after about 40 minutes of waiting, but they start loading again whenever I change the position of the "playback line"

I have already tried turninng off that GPU think in Vegas' settingns. 

My Specs:
Win 10 Home 64Bit
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
4 x i5 2.8GHz
8 GB RAM

I appreciate all anwsers!


----------

